# NEW RB Motoring Website



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://www.rbmotoring.com 

Check it out - let us know what you think...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Sweet. Much better than the old one. On the old page I had to do some serious James Bond action with my mouse to click on some of the links.

I think the old categories of mods should be listed back up there (beginner, advanvanced, pro, race, etc.)

On another note, I called RBMotoring the other day and spoke with a really nice dude who answered all my questions. Good stuff.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

much much better love the site now


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Anything about Skylines anyone want to see on the site ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

The guy I spoke with on the phone said you couldn't get R34s right now. Might want to put that somewhere on the website (maybe it's there and I just missed it.)

Also, I wrote about this in my previous post. You had levels of modifications on your old page that listed the new parts/etc. that was needed to attain a certain amount of horsepower. I would like to see that list again, complete with pricing.

All in all great site. Keep it up!


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Very good stuff Sean

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks Great !!


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

Not to be mean or anything, But I find it frustraiting when you go to the car for sale section, and all the skylines that are listed are listed as sold. If you dont have any avaliable, then dont tease me with pics of ones that I cant look at to purchase. Other than that the site is pretty nice!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

SilverBallSpecV said:


> *Not to be mean or anything, But I find it frustraiting when you go to the car for sale section, and all the skylines that are listed are listed as sold. If you dont have any avaliable, then dont tease me with pics of ones that I cant look at to purchase. Other than that the site is pretty nice! *


I like having the cars we sold up , rather than a completely blank page.

Sorry - thats the way its staying.


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

How about a seperate section for recently sold cars? Most people that will be going to the "For Sale" section would probably be looking for Skylines, and would be nice to not have to sift through a bunch of sold cars to try and find ones that are for sale. 

Also, If you are going to leave cars up that you have sold, it would still be nice to know what the price was, and still be able to look at them. Especially if you dont have any current ones for people to look at and get an idea for what you are asking for them. Just my sugestion. Not ment to be mean or anything. I do like the site. 

Thanks


----------



## Nismo 722 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey sean i think it would be cool if you posted up some vids of the cars you are working on like bert and the other cars. Does anybody agree that it would be cool.

--Jesse--


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

SilverBallSpecV said:


> *How about a seperate section for recently sold cars? Most people that will be going to the
> Also, If you are going to leave cars up that you have sold, it would still be nice to know what the price was, and still be able to look at them. *



The thing is because I dont have any GT-R's for sale now.... it looks a little more - full -- with the sold cars in there.

As far as prices what the cars sold for.... I dont know....not sure how I feel about it.

As far as being able to look at the other pics - you should still be able to see the other pics - but we just changed over to a new site - so I dont think we are going to bother to put the old cars up.

Videos--- hmmm. That takes work.... dont really have a camera/ easy way to port it over.


----------

